# Work Stand Clamp and Frame Damage...is it real?



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

? Curious. Anyone ever seen a work stand clamp damage a bike frame? Just normal usage clamping to the frame instead of the seat post.

I was looking on the internet for work stand options to purchase and one reviewer says to NEVER clamp a stand to the frame for fear of damage...
I do that all the time and have never seen any bending, dimples or anything.

Is there any truth in this or just hogwash?

Burt


----------



## tatchance (Mar 24, 2004)

It can damage a frame if used by the wrong individual. The real issue is ones common sense... You could easily crush a tube on an Aluminium or Carbon frame with a work stand clamp. Most people clamping a tube vs seatpost have the foresight to clamp delicately etc.. So yes it can happen so the manufactures want to hedge the bet on caution and advise against it.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ yep. That's basically it. Exercise care and judgement. One thing to consider is that if you have the frame clamped by the top tube and you put significant force on the bike some distance from were it's clamped, the leverage can increase the forces at the clamp to pretty high levels, so exercise due care.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice! Thanks much for your thoughts. 
The leverage placed on the dropper seat post always has me cringing and is one reason I lean towards clamping the frame when possible.

Thanks Again!
RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Dropper posts can support your entire weight over very rough terrain so it can easily withstand clamping and holding the bike. You do want to prevent possibly scratching the stanchion if you do clamp it. Some will place a shop rag between the jaws of the clamp and the stanchion. 

If you do clamp the post, make sure it's fully extended first as some post don't like to be pulled up when not fully extended.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Even the best tools in the wrong hands can end in disaster. 

If you're not a gorilla you should be fine. If you're working on super light weight road bikes then think about getting one of the 'race' style stands that cradles the bottom bracket and mounts to the fork.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

A lot of frames these days arent round. If you're clamping the frame, you're clamping the edge of some kind of contoured tube.

Your bike can take you sitting on it, It can take itself hanging on it. If I need to, ill clamp the post and tilt the bike upwards even. I bet you could pull on the frame and the stand would break far before the bike.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Clamping on the frame easily damages decals too. Unless it's a cheap bike I never ever put a bike stand clamp on the frame, old habits are hard to break.

According to at least a few dropper post manufactures it's fine to attach a bike clamp to them.


----------



## PoshJosh (Mar 30, 2007)

I have never done it but I have quite literally seen it hundreds of times.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

PoshJosh said:


> I have never done it but I have quite literally seen it hundreds of times.


Just be smart about it, most steel bikes are ok. But if youve seen how thin some frames actually are, youd avoid it, esp if tubing is not round.
You can usually slam your full body weight onto the saddle and seatube, its designed to take it.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for the replies!

I recon replacing a damaged dropper is still cheaper that replacing a frame 

Burt :thumbsup:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

there's also this

https://silca.cc/products/hirobel-clamp


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

I have never experienced damage from attaching a bike to stand via the frame. But all the stands I've used have had padded rubber clamps, and I don't make the clamp so tight that it would risk crushing a frame tube. I would guess the clamps aren't much tighter than a strong hand grip, but still enough to allow spinning the bike around. I have, however, damaged a couple of dropper posts. Yeah, dropper posts are designed to handle rider weight... pushing down on them. Not pulling up on them. Just sayin'.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Doing a google search for "top tube crack from work stand" brings up a few threads. 

I don't get why anyone would want to clamp the frame. The dropper post is designed to literally survive your body weight in any situation. Having 2/3 of your bike weight cantilevered shouldn't even make it sweat. 

Clamping at the top tube on any decent bike is silly. But if you're stubborn keep on doing what you're doing. Exercise caution & hope you don't learn an expensive lesson that top tubes aren't designed to resist clamping forces.


----------

